# Sportsmans Warehouse going down?



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I liked the customer service there. Unlike Cabelas when you need to find something and need help doing it. There was always a store employee around that was helpful. I guess I will have to cruise that way and see if they are still open and check out any sales they maybe having.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

I expected this a long time ago...the first time I went there.

They didn't have any selection of women's wear or things for the ladies. 

If I go in to Gander with my wife, I spend more on her than I do myself. Same for Cabellas or Franks of Linwood. It opens up the purse strings.


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

snowman11 said:


> I expected this a long time ago...the first time I went there.
> 
> They didn't have any selection of women's wear or things for the ladies.
> 
> If I go in to Gander with my wife, I spend more on her than I do myself. Same for Cabellas or Franks of Linwood. It opens up the purse strings.


I agree, my wife could not find anything there the one time she went there with me, and i worked there and got a discount.


----------



## wildbill2222 (Sep 11, 2006)

That really sucks! I live in Grand Rapids and never got over to the Michigan store yet but I orderd a belly boat from the store by Lafayette Indiana and got outstanding service. I even had a problem with the boat after the sale and the store was not able to help me but the Manager of the store actually contacted Grigg himself (the maker of the boat) and put me in contact with him. I have never had that kind of service from a store before. Wish I could of got there before they closed.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> Wish I could of got there before they closed.


Your wish is granted; they close next Sunday.


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

its a shame they werent better managed, i guess when the store manager is 23, things like this happen. They had a nice store, but for god sakes, a sign on the main roads there would have helped.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

TheBigEasy said:


> its a shame they werent better managed, i guess when the store manager is 23, things like this happen. They had a nice store, but for god sakes, a sign on the main roads there would have helped.


 What makes you think it was the store manager that is causing the closeing of this store?


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

firenut8190 said:


> What makes you think it was the store manager that is causing the closeing of this store?


well, if the store you are "running" is not being seen by enough customers, wouldn't you make it your first priority to get signage for your store. He told us they were having some kind of legal issues getting there sign in, but all the other new stores were getting them. I call BS, if you dont have your signs, you hound people on the phone everyday until you do get your signs, he was way too passive, gave in way to much. He was a complete pushover that wanted to be everyones friend and did nothing about managing the store. you ask me and i am giving you my opinion of him, he was a very nice person, just not manager material. 



oh yeah, worst employee benefits i have had at any place of employment, i had to jump through hoops to make 1 Dr. appointment. But thats not why they closed, thats just why half the employees were displeased.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Ok, I think this thread has run it's course.


----------

